# Turkey one way Bodrum to MArmaris



## Keepthehighballslow (Aug 17, 2006)

Any recommendations for cheapos at the end of October


----------



## Bavaria Cyssus (May 25, 2006)

*late sail offers*

Hello,

write me an email to [email protected] or add me to ur msn list for the dates. I have Bavaria 39 Cruiser 2006 in that aea, according to dates I can arange mine or from known charter companies i cn arrange good price.

If u have already booked your trip wish u fair winds,


----------

